# More Driftwood Carvings (pic heavy)



## SetDaHook

Hey everybody. Haven't posted in a while cause I've been busy making sawdust and wood chips getting ready for an upcoming show. I've been working with driftwood again and making some "hybrid" wood carvings where it incorporates elements of a detailed carving combined with the rough driftwood. I tried to include some before and after pics. I've been fortunate enough to get invited to the Bayou City Art Festival show and sale in Memorial Park (Houston) on April 29th through May 2nd. If any 2Coolers are going, we'll be in booth P12, so drop by and say hello. Here's some of my recent pieces.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Awesome!


----------



## Gottagofishin

I don't know how you see that in the wood, but that really is incredible.


----------



## cubera

Really nice work, good thing my wife can't see it.


----------



## MichaelW

Wow, you have a great talent.


----------



## WildThings

Fabulous!


----------



## chumy

any idea on the wood species on the 4-5th pic? I see that wood all the time because it fades very little on the beach. Thought it might be walnut or something. Nice pics!


----------



## SetDaHook

chumy said:


> any idea on the wood species on the 4-5th pic? I see that wood all the time because it fades very little on the beach. Thought it might be walnut or something. Nice pics!


Not sure Chumy, but it smelled awfully good when I was working on it and that's rare. Almost like hickory. I'd love to have some more of it. Where's that beach you're talking about...LOL?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Awesome work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BGT

You do some amazing work with driftwood. As an avid woodworker myself, I'm always trying to figure out what to make other than Edison bulb light fixtures with the driftwood I find.


----------



## DJ77360

You do amazing work Tom.
I see now why I haven't heard from you lately.
Beautiful pieces!
Come see us some time.

Dennis


----------



## SetDaHook

Thanks Dennis. You're right, I've been super busy now I've got to make some time to get back fishing again!!


----------



## smokin lures

Is the second piece for sale?


----------



## SetDaHook

/\ Yes sir. www.wildwoodgalleries.com


----------



## UnclePoPo

WOW Hook, I wish I had an ounce of your vision, talent and creativity. Beautiful.


----------



## zebco33

you have a gift no doubt.


----------



## chumy

SetDaHook said:


> Not sure Chumy, but it smelled awfully good when I was working on it and that's rare. Almost like hickory. I'd love to have some more of it. Where's that beach you're talking about...LOL?


Mouth of the Brazos. I think it's black walnut, but not an expert.


----------



## peckerwood

It's impossible for me to understand how a mere human being can see,much less,make something so beautiful out of what I use for firewood.Incredible.


----------

